# ViP222k - L3.96 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

```
23:16:23 08/02/10 PID=0857h: '0XVC' < [B]L3.96[/B] > 
PID=0857h
 DownloadID: 0XVC
 Upgrading FW:
 L396:'L040'-'L395','X040'-'X395'
 New FW: 'L396'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
 '1[0-4]1[BC2]' & 'RP[ACDF-HJ-NP-RT].': {ViP222k}  R0000000001-R4000000000
 '1[0-4]3[0-2]' & 'RP[ACDF-HJ-NP-RT].': {ViP222k}  R0000000001-R4000000000
```


----------



## RMichals (Sep 28, 2008)

Received this morning, I notice volume leveling option was added under the audio option and tv1 ( 75-125) home distribution was added but the video does not work just audio.


----------



## robotec (Apr 1, 2009)

Not sure if this is a known issue or not, but often when I turn on my 222k for TV1 Toshiba 22LV610U, I get a split second pic then it goes away. My TV acknowledges HDMI input, then only black screen with no auido. I may have to turn off the TV and turn it back on 2 or 3 times before I get sound and pic from reciever. Could this be related to the HDMI issues the 722 has been having with L6.29 upgrade?


----------

